# uber slaps uberblack drivers with uberplus



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

title says it all....


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Maybe somehow this might give them more business, uber plus and black rates are very close in numbers.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

It looks like my car is an uberPlus.
I will still accept uberx calls.

When lyft gets something like this, I'll sign up for lyft, may be.

To be honest, I can't see how uberBlack clients would go for uberPlus though. Do they really want an amateur driver instead of a pro in order to save a few bucks that come frome an expense account any way?
------
We need more passenger's perspective here.
--------
MODS, make a passenger forum on this side. We need to hear from those fine people here!


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> twellle says it all....


How did uberXL work against uberSUV? Not too well..


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

If by "title says it all" you mean it shows your lack of understanding, then yes. It's a great option for drivers using older Black cars to not have to upgrade or be forced onto UberX, and a way for drivers with nicer UberX cars to potentially be compensated extra for their additional investment.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> It looks like my car is an uberPlus.
> I will still accept uberx calls.
> 
> When lyft gets something like this, I'll sign up for lyft, may be.
> ...


I am rarely a passenger, unless in one of our chauffeured vehicles, but I can share the feedback I get from many of our clients.
There is a certain segment which will not be satisfied with the constantly changing offerings and prices. These are people who want to be able to send a text message, a short email, or a phone call, and reach their transportation provider in person. They are often executive admins who want consistency for their execs.

On demand service is not reliable in this business, whether cab, or sedan service. I think many new to this industry are realizing that. The only way to have a car on every corner is to oversaturate the market. Then, no one earns any money. So what happens next? Drivers stay home, or they find something more lucrative to do with their expensive vehicles. That is the time when one of these executives may try this service, and be sorely disappointed. And what happens when they try to get someone on the phone? High level executives are accustomed to instant response (that does not mean an auto response email)


----------



## Barbara Bitela (Jul 14, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I am rarely a passenger, unless in one of our chauffeured vehicles, but I can share the feedback I get from many of our clients.
> There is a certain segment which will not be satisfied with the constantly changing offerings and prices. These are people who want to be able to send a text message, a short email, or a phone call, and reach their transportation provider in person. They are often executive admins who want consistency for their execs.
> 
> On demand service is not reliable in this business, whether cab, or sedan service. I think many new to this industry are realizing that. The only way to have a car on every corner is to oversaturate the market. Then, no one earns any money. So what happens next? Drivers stay home, or they find something more lucrative to do with their expensive vehicles. That is the time when one of these executives may try this service, and be sorely disappointed. And what happens when they try to get someone on the phone? High level executives are accustomed to instant response (that does not mean an auto response email)


THAT COMMENT IS SO SPOT ON IT CRUSHES! Nice work! True. And important. Thank you. bb


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> If by "title says it all" you mean it shows your lack of understanding, then yes. It's a great option for drivers using older Black cars to not have to upgrade or be forced onto UberX, and a way for drivers with nicer UberX cars to potentially be compensated extra for their additional investment.


i think u went ahead and call someone lacking understanding b4 u even try to check it out urself

check the image of the approved vehicle and look at the first two type of vehicle approved

u need to read my title again
if ur driving for uberblack i felt bad a while ago for u, now im not sure anymore


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

jakob said:


> Maybe somehow this might give them more business, uber plus and black rates are very close in numbers.


check the first two vehicle approved for uberplus lol


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i think u went ahead and call someone lacking understanding b4 u even try to check it out urself
> 
> check the image of the approved vehicle and look at the first two type of vehicle approved
> 
> ...


Have you seen anything on those emails that talk about insurance? Will those drivers need the TCP permits and stuff or can they just roll with their personal policies and prey they don't get in an accident?
That would suck.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Have you seen anything on those emails that talk about insurance? Will those drivers need the TCP permits and stuff or can they just roll with their personal policies and prey they don't get in an accident?
> That would suck.


come on people how hard is it to unerstand...
okay let me just say it in a simple way then :////
there is a big chance that uberblack drivers will soon be force to take uberplus fares....


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

if ur a passenger and u request uberplus what percentage do u have to get an uberblack pick u up????


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

sounds like you do not trust Uber...


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

As I see it, uber is on the mission to kill uberBLACK/SUV.
Here is why.
By making drivers to get the TCP/Commercial insurance in order to join uberBlack uber makes those drivers join limo companies.
Does uber like it? It hates it!
Limo companies fight uber through legislators, like in Vegas.
UberPlus will give those drivers no options expect working for uber, tus ****ing over limo companies.
If uber run this "experiment" just to take drivers from limo companies, it will put a lot of those companies out of business or slow down their growth.
In my market, if I want to drive for uberBlack, I have to rent it from some limo shark. But, with uberPlus, I don't have to.
**** lyft, there is a bigger fish to fry, big limo who controll Vegas, New York and all other places that, that de facto make uberGypsy( a guy with a car) illegal over there.
I probably overthinking it and giving uber more ideas than I should. I better stop it


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> As I see it, uber is on the mission to kill uberBLACK/SUV.
> UberPlus will give those drivers no options expect working for uber, tus ****ing over limo companies.
> If uber run this "experiment" just to take drivers from limo companies, it will put a lot of those companies out of business or slow down their growth.
> In my market, if I want to drive for uberBlack, I have to rent it from some limo shark. But, with uberPlus, I don't have to.
> **** lyft, there is a bigger fish to fry


I would not be surprised that Lyft will surpass Uber in about a year or 2, it's like a lot, like A LOT of passengers claim now a days: Lyft drivers treat us better, and it's all about trends, one trend towards the other.
Prolly in about 5 or 6 years there will be the Facebook On The Go that it's the facebook driverless version of Uber.
My opinion.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

uberyft said:


> I would not be surprised that Lyft will surpass Uber in about a year or 2, it's like a lot, like A LOT of passengers claim now a days: Lyft drivers treat us better, and it's all about trends, one trend towards the other.
> Prolly in about 5 or 6 years there will be the Facebook On The Go that it's the facebook driverless version of Uber.
> My opinion.


Lyft could destroy uber in one week by paying drivers more and taking all drivers away from uberx. It will make uber DRIVERLESS, just like travis wanted, but not becayse of robocars, but because nobody wants to drive for him.

Who the passengers will order if there were no uberx available to pick them up? Lyft!
It is possible that lyft works for uber, or the most of their management, because they get their lyft ****ed like a lonely sheep in an abandoned Afgan village


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I am rarely a passenger, unless in one of our chauffeured vehicles, but I can share the feedback I get from many of our clients.
> There is a certain segment which will not be satisfied with the constantly changing offerings and prices. These are people who want to be able to send a text message, a short email, or a phone call, and reach their transportation provider in person. They are often executive admins who want consistency for their execs.
> 
> On demand service is not reliable in this business, whether cab, or sedan service. I think many new to this industry are realizing that. The only way to have a car on every corner is to oversaturate the market. Then, no one earns any money. So what happens next? Drivers stay home, or they find something more lucrative to do with their expensive vehicles. That is the time when one of these executives may try this service, and be sorely disappointed. And what happens when they try to get someone on the phone? High level executives are accustomed to instant response (that does not mean an auto response email)


i can say as a taxi driver that had lots of personal clients, when a personal client calls and you don't answer the phone or call back in a few minutes, you can kiss that client good by.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> i can say as a taxi driver that had lots of personal clients, when a personal client calls and you don't answer the phone or call back in a few minutes, you can kiss that client good by.


Yeah these personals are easy come easy go lol. Just a few remain loyal for years ... those are the ones who get priority on new years eve


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Lyft could destroy uber in one week by paying drivers more and taking all drivers away from uberx.


No they can't. There isn't enough Lyft business in most markets to keep the current drivers busy....or even profitable. If every UberX/XL driver started driving ONLY for Lyft for a week....the taxi cab drivers would die from exhaustion. All the Uber customers would not suddenly start using Lyft and regardless of how much more Lyft paid it's drivers....if there aren't enough customers....the drivers will go back to driving for the company that gives then the most pings.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't understand why leather is a plus requirement. Not everyone wants their ass and thighs to stick to a seat. Especially in AZ. Cloth is so soft and fuzzy.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Yeah these personals are easy cone easy go lol. Just a few remain loyal for years ... those are the ones who get priority on new years eve


Yes, personals are easy come easy go, but some times you land a great one, my best and favorite personal client for two years, was a pickup every night from loma linda to los angeles. she later became my wife for 8 years till she died of cancer in 2011, she is the main reason i stop driving taxi.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Yes, personals are easy come easy go, but some times you land a great one, my best and favorite personal client for two years, was a pickup every night from loma linda to los angeles. she later became my wife for 8 years till she died of cancer in 2011, she is the main reason i stop driving taxi.


That is really sad. Sorry man. Yeah I don't think I could drive again after that either.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I don't understand why leather is a plus requirement. Not everyone wants their ass and thighs to stick to a seat. Especially in AZ. Cloth is so soft and fuzzy.


Leather or vinyl is easy to clean, don't have leather seats, do yourself a favorite and get leather seat covers.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No they can't. There isn't enough Lyft business in most markets to keep the current drivers busy....or even profitable. If every UberX/XL driver started driving ONLY for Lyft for a week....the taxi cab drivers would die from exhaustion. All the Uber customers would not suddenly start using Lyft and regardless of how much more Lyft paid it's drivers....if there aren't enough customers....the drivers will go back to driving for the company that gives then the most pings.


I don't "fist bump" and I would never EVER consider driving around with p*** ANYTHING on my car!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I don't "fist bump" and I would never EVER consider driving around with p*** ANYTHING on my car!


The fist bump and talking to me like we are personal friends, really turned me off, after i used all the lyft 50 free rides (promo here in the inland empire),
i switched to uber.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Naww what is it?? @KrisThuy


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

Ill bet that if it catches on, UberPlus will end up basically being UberX, but with a small fare increase in exchange for a lower probability of ending up with an ex-taxi driver in a 300,000 mile Prius who cancels on you when he decides that making $0 is more lucrative than a $6 trip.


----------



## viewsonic (Sep 22, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Lyft could destroy uber in one week by paying drivers more and taking all drivers away from uberx. It will make uber DRIVERLESS, just like travis wanted, but not becayse of robocars, but because nobody wants to drive for him.
> 
> Who the passengers will order if there were no uberx available to pick them up? Lyft!
> It is possible that lyft works for uber, or the most of their management, because they get their lyft ****ed like a lonely sheep in an abandoned Afgan village


NO, Lyft drivers select other drivers. The Lyft driver that interviewed me lied about my car and to my face.
They do not want other drivers, so they have none in Columbus. I look at the lyft app and at best you'll see 2 cars during the day while uber will have over 100.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> To be honest, I can't see how uberBlack clients would go for uberPlus though. Do they really want an amateur driver instead of a pro in order to save a few bucks that come frome an expense account any way?
> ------
> We need more passenger's perspective here.


Just because one does not have a TCP or chauffeur's license does not make them a amateur driver.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> Ill bet that if it catches on, UberPlus will end up basically being UberX, but with a small fare increase in exchange for a lower probability of ending up with an ex-taxi driver in a 300,000 mile Prius who cancels on you when he decides that making $0 is more lucrative than a $6 trip.


Umm.. you think drivers with nice cars are going to be any more happy about making less than minimum wage? UberPlus drivers will be in the same S***hole and cancel as well. When a $6 trip is a money looser, $0 is more lucrative.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> It looks like my car is an uberPlus.
> I will still accept uberx calls.
> 
> When lyft gets something like this, I'll sign up for lyft, may be.
> ...


Amateur driver vs professional driver, lol, I suggest you take your swollen cranium out of you know what.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I don't "fist bump" and I would never EVER consider driving around with p*** ANYTHING on my car!


That's one good-looking Giraffe head you got there Courageous! Just as a point of difference, ever thought of mounting it on the front of your car?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's one good-looking Giraffe head you got there Courageous! Just as a point of difference, ever thought of mounting it on the front of your car?


LOL


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's one good-looking Giraffe head you got there Courageous! Just as a point of difference, ever thought of mounting it on the front of your car?


How do you like the new one? LMAO!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Courageous said:


> How do you like the new one? LMAO!


That be truly AWESOME!

BTW Would we find dozens of stuffed and cuddly Giraffes in your room?


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That be truly AWESOME!
> 
> BTW Would we find dozens of stuffed and cuddly Giraffes in your room?


lol... well.. you would find well crafted wood statuettes and framed paintings around.


----------



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

Smart customers will start figuring out which car is which and order uber black cars under uberx plus for a lower rate and uberx plus cars as uberx Should be interesting to find out what happens when surge hits


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I am rarely a passenger, unless in one of our chauffeured vehicles, but I can share the feedback I get from many of our clients.
> There is a certain segment which will not be satisfied with the constantly changing offerings and prices. These are people who want to be able to send a text message, a short email, or a phone call, and reach their transportation provider in person. They are often executive admins who want consistency for their execs.
> 
> On demand service is not reliable in this business, whether cab, or sedan service. I think many new to this industry are realizing that. The only way to have a car on every corner is to oversaturate the market. Then, no one earns any money. So what happens next? Drivers stay home, or they find something more lucrative to do with their expensive vehicles. That is the time when one of these executives may try this service, and be sorely disappointed. And what happens when they try to get someone on the phone? High level executives are accustomed to instant response (that does not mean an auto response email)


First, enjoy that you comment on our Forums; great having a different perspective.

On Demand TNC (Services) is an evolving product. Yes, I'd agree that an Executive would want the Consistency & Reliability of a Limo/Livery service like yours. Exec taking out a client for an important business dinner meeting, picking up a client at the airport, or business where you need a Person behind the Product, not using Uber.

But you might see that same Executive calling Uber from home to go to a sporting event or take the spouse out for the night. Or maybe, if the Exec needs to grab a late lunch or late dinner by himself or with a co-worker then the Exec chooses Uber. And this would depend on the city and how mature the TNC market is by location.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SCdave said:


> First, enjoy that you comment on our Forums; great having a different perspective.
> 
> On Demand TNC (Services) is an evolving product. Yes, I'd agree that an Executive would want the Consistency & Reliability of a Limo/Livery service like yours. Exec taking out a client for an important business dinner meeting, picking up a client at the airport, or business where you need a Person behind the Product, not using Uber.
> 
> But you might see that same Executive calling Uber from home to go to a sporting event or take the spouse out for the night. Or maybe, if the Exec needs to grab a late lunch or late dinner by himself or with a co-worker then the Exec chooses Uber. And this would depend on the city and how mature the TNC market is by location.


You are right, but the cost of the availability in most cities is prohibitive, UNLESS the market is oversaturated, and then the quality tanks. We have a few execs who use Uber in NYC but mostly Black. They said some of the cars they've had with X were disappointing.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You are right, but the cost of the availability in most cities is prohibitive, UNLESS the market is oversaturated, and then the quality tanks. We have a few execs who use Uber in NYC but mostly Black. They said some of the cars they've had with X were disappointing.


On Demand TNC (Services) are evolving. I can completely understand being disappointed with UberX with an Exec used to a higher level of service from Limo/Livery Services like yours. But again, it's now a choice available to even Exec where it wasn't even an option a few years ago. Might also depend on age, location, and industry.

In Los Angeles it looks like UberBlack isn't a Towncar so much any more but really UberSUV. I'm courious how many UberBlack there are driving out there anymore (guessing NY might be the exception). Just seems like UberBlack = UberSUV in the LA market? Possibly why LA/OC is testing marketing UberPLUS here.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SCdave said:


> On Demand TNC (Services) are evolving. I can completely understand being disappointed with UberX with an Exec used to a higher level of service from Limo/Livery Services like yours. But again, it's now a choice available to even Exec where it wasn't even an option a few years ago. Might also depend on age, location, and industry.
> 
> In Los Angeles it looks like UberBlack isn't a Towncar so much any more but really UberSUV. I'm courious how many UberBlack there are driving out there anymore (guessing NY might be the exception). Just seems like UberBlack = UberSUV in the LA market? Possibly why LA/OC is testing marketing UberPLUS here.


They seem to be phasing out the black model in our area.

I think there is a different caliber of driver in NYC, perhaps because they are required to be permitted. Most execs I know are not keen on the idea of skirting normally acceptable regulations ( insurance, chauffeur permits, inspections), to ride around with someone who may only be a part timer, with no professional skills. (Keep in mind, even though some may have professional skills, there is no way to request a particular driver.) One of our main clients is the president of a large underwriter. He has followed all of the ins and outs if this model here, in CA, NY, etc. He won't use a service which plays app on/app off insurance games and has advised the company not to use them here. I've learned a lot about commercial risks from him. He doesn't want them driving in his neighborhood uninsured, which they are, AFTER dropping off a pax. He explained that this is a gated neighborhood, and any insurance company could quickly win the livery exclusion argument regardless of the fact the passenger had been dropped off. Same applies to those parking at hotels, airports, etc. several states will have overcome this by January 2015, but this company has been developing a reputation as unethical. in its dealings with the public, the drivers, in the customers. I think Execs who travel from state to state and internationally are a little more sensitive to the corporate reputation.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> They seem to be phasing out the black model in our area.
> 
> I think there is a different caliber of driver in NYC, perhaps because they are required to be permitted. Most execs I know are not keen on the idea of skirting normally acceptable regulations ( insurance, chauffeur permits, inspections), to ride around with someone who may only be a part timer, with no professional skills. (Keep in mind, even though some may have professional skills, there is no way to request a particular driver.) One of our main clients is the president of a large underwriter. He has followed all of the ins and outs if this model here, in CA, NY, etc. He won't use a service which plays app on/app off insurance games and has advised the company not to use them here. I've learned a lot about commercial risks from him. He doesn't want them driving in his neighborhood uninsured, which they are, AFTER dropping off a pax. He explained that this is a gated neighborhood, and any insurance company could quickly win the livery exclusion argument regardless of the fact the passenger had been dropped off. Same applies to those parking at hotels, airports, etc. several states will have overcome this by January 2015, but this company has been developing a reputation as unethical. in its dealings with the public, the drivers, in the customers. I think Execs who travel from state to state and internationally are a little more sensitive to the corporate reputation.


And this isn't just a TNC/Livery model. On Demand Services are here to stay. How this affects Insurance, Workers Comp, and other traditional business models will be interesting. It is a question for government, business, individuals, and societal norms to hash out.

Going back to the gated neighborhood and insurance / exclusion, it will take one or more cases to go to court to really figure out. What even the Experts say isn't always what the outcome actually is in court the first time or after an appeal or a few different cases.

I always "lean" towards more choice is mostly better for all of us but the skewed transfer of risk from Uber to the individual TNC driver needs to be addressed sooner than later. Vehicle Depreciation and Business Risk transfer of Uber Driver vehicles a big part of what has attracted investors to Uber.

How much more profitable would your business be if you could magically do this


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SCdave said:


> And this isn't just a TNC/Livery model. On Demand Services are here to stay. How this affects Insurance, Workers Comp, and other traditional business models will be interesting. It is a question for government, business, individuals, and societal norms to hash out.
> 
> Going back to the gated neighborhood and insurance / exclusion, it will take one or more cases to go to court to really figure out. What even the Experts say isn't always what the outcome actually is in court the first time or after an appeal or a few different cases.
> 
> ...


As I always say, "this is nothing new"
The media drones on and on about this innovation, but the most significant part of their business is nothing new: they've merely cashed in on social media, convincing drivers to assume the risks and absorb the costs which existing companies have always covered. The risk is a little higher for these drivers due to the on-demand *demand* , the peak times for those demands, and lack of supervised/formal training.

And yes, our profits would be much larger if we followed that model! 
Again, nothing new there either, craigslist has been full of gypsy operators for years. Most occasional travelers don't even think about insurance, driver pay, etc. folks who travel regularly tend to care a little more about this. Any honest businessman is aware of the likelihood of getting unreliable, suboptimal service from someone who is underpaid or underinsured. We are well aware of that, it is why we pay our drivers above average, fully train AND support them. We want them to love the job. That means our profit is not as high, but our service is more reliable.

As for insurance, and training (which I believe go hand-in-hand) as responsible as we are, we are fully aware that a fatality in which we are at fault can likely be the end of our business. We are fully insured, but we know the rates would go up. We know the PR could permanently damaging. We take it very seriously, not only to protect our passengers, but to protect the entire business. These are living, breathing humans, regardless of the technology used to transport them.


----------

